
3 Secrets for How to Write Your First Sales Proposal - reubenswartz
http://www.mimiran.com/proposals/3-secrets-for-how-to-write-your-first-sales-proposal/
======
mkonda
Its tricky to write proposals at the right level of detail. As an engineer
first, I feel obligated to put lots of stuff in proposals. Also, clients seem
to appreciate it. It makes them feel like they're getting a whole story.

On the other hand, the part about making it a conversation is winning advice.
I've definitely gone off and written proposals and come back and found that
they were off the mark and didn't address the clients real need.

Getting a strong understanding of the problem and the clients vision of the
solution can help with telling the story. Good stuff.

